# How safe are clones?



## The_Rio (15/12/16)

Hi all, I am not sure if I should purchase a Rogue USA clone mech mod or the Noisy Cricket 2, any and all input will be really appreciated


----------



## PsyCLown (15/12/16)

The Noisy Cricket 2 isn't that pricey though. Just under $30?
Not sure why you would want to get a clone of one - not that I have seen one either.


----------



## The_Rio (15/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The Noisy Cricket 2 isn't that pricey though. Just under $30?
> Not sure why you would want to get a clone of one - not that I have seen one either.


Rogue mech mod clone I ment, if I get the Noisy Cricket I'll get th original one


----------



## VapingSpyker (15/12/16)

Do you have any experience with mech mods?
Do you know about battery safety ?

If so , and you want the punch go for the cricket.

if not I would say the Rogue one is a bit more beginners friendly.
The Noisy Cricket v2 is a dual battery mech and packs a lot more punch being a dual 18650 series mech 7.4V at full charge where as the Rogue is only a 4.2V.

Clones are safe in general.
It is the user using them and building wrong, that is when the mod becomes a accident waiting to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The_Rio (15/12/16)

VapingSpyker said:


> Do you have any experience with mech mods?
> Do you know about battery safety ?
> 
> If so , and you want the punch go for the cricket.
> ...


I am leaning towards the noisy cricket, I have used mechs in the past and know about battery safety and that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

